# Need some help with property tables for LR plugin



## Job Honig (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,
<p>I am trying to develop a publish plugin for LR with SDK 5 , but I am having a problem accessing properties during export. In my "top" dialog section I allow some data to be entered that is needed during the export process.  Some of the values are in my "exportPresetFields", but other values (that are derived from those) are not.
</p>
<p>To access the server in a separate Lua module, I need several of the derived values.  However, the property table passed through the export context is NOT the same property table as the one that is available in sectionsForTopOfDialog!  So any values that I have set in sectionsForTopOfDialog are not available.
</p>
<p>I found out that when I access  settings["< contents >"], I can see the preset fields, but not the derived values that I need And of course, using this undocumented "< contents >" property is horrible programming style at best!
</p><p>Reading the manual several times didn't provide a clue.  Hope any of you who read this can!
</p><p>Thx a lot!  I intend to make my software "free" (donationware), so it should be helpful for the entire LR community later!
</p><p>Job HonigTaipei (formerly Rotterdam, NL)</p>


----------



## Job Honig (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm sorry, I should have read how to post decent paragraphs before posting.  Mea culpa.  -Job


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

There are very few plug-in developers using this particular forum, so you might be better advised to post your question at Adobe's Lightroom SDK forum.


----------



## Job Honig (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Jim, thanx for the lead.  I will repost in the other forum.


----------

